# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  προβλημα με κινητο

## johny16

Καλησπερα παιδια εδω και καιρο εχω προβλημα με το κινητο μου ειχα μπει σ ενα site που σου ειχε καποια quiz που αμα τα απαντουσες κερδιζες  δωρα  και καλα ζητουσε ομως αριθμο τηλεφωνου για να σου στειλει τα αποτελεσματα ελα ομως που εγω την πατησα και τωρα μου ερχονται sms  και παρολο που τα διαγραφω χωρις να τα ανοιξω  μου τρωνε την καρτα και καμια φορα μου ερχονται sms απο το ιντερνετ  της ιδιας κολοεφαρμογης! :Cursing:  το κινητο που εχω ειναι το k750i παιδια εχω εκνευριστει πολυ μ αυτο το θεμα μηπως ξερετε τι μπορω να κανω?

υγ:το site οπου ειχε αυτα τα κουιζ δεν ειναι κανα τυχαιο ειναι το f a s e b o o k που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι απο τα αξιοπιστα πα***ρια μεντολες!

----------


## dalai

το ηπιες φιλε...
την πατησα και εγω...
Πρεπει να στελεισ μυνημα διαγραφης, ή να παρεις τηλεφωνο να σε διαγραψουν απο την υπηρεσια τους.
Αλλιως θα σου στελνουν για παντα μηνυματα.
Καντο οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις.... το τηλ θα το βρεις στο σιτε που επαιξες το παιχνιδι

----------


## KOKAR

πετάς την κάρτα, αλλάζεις νούμερο και ενημερώνεις φίλους και γνωστούς
το νέο σου νούμερο και άλλη φορά μην δίνεις το κινητό σου σε 
κ@λ@πεχνιδα μέχρι να φτιαχτεί κανένας νόμος που θα προστατεύει
τους πολίτες απο του απατεώνες αετονύχηδες
  γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι το παιχνίδι που έπαιξες είτε δεν ανάφερε το ότι
θα ΧΡΕΩΝΕΣΑΙ για τα sms που θα σου στέλνουν είτε το έγραφαν με τόσο
  μικρά γράμματα που για να τα διαβάσεις θα έπρεπε να μεγεθυνθεί χ1000

σου θυμίζω ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια παιζόταν στην τηλεόραση το παιχνίδι με 
τις 2 διαφορές και ο ευκολόπιστος κόσμος έπρεπε να πάρει τηλέφωνο 090...
ευτυχώς αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πλέων...
ακολουθεί σχετικό video
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paVczWBFGOU&feature=related"]YouTube - georgiou speaking[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα το βιντεάκι με τον Γεωργίου ..., όλα τα λεφτά  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: .

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον Dalai.

----------


## jeik

Φιλε , πετα  την  καρτα, αλλο  νουμερο , να  βρεις  την  υγεια  σου , και  τα  λεφτα  σου.

----------


## dbsjro

Την πατησε κ η αδερφη μου γρρρρ και εστειλε μηνυμα ακυρωσης οπως λεει ο dalai

Υ.Γ. πρεπει να γινει ενα καινουργιο ξεχωριστο μερος για να ανεβαζει βιντεακια ο kokar δικα του κ μη  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

> υγ:το site οπου ειχε αυτα τα κουιζ δεν ειναι κανα τυχαιο ειναι το fasebook που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι απο τα αξιοπιστα πα***ρια μεντολες!



ελπιζω το προβλημα σου να εχει λυθει... αλλα τουλαχιστον επαθες και εμαθες... επισης απο ποτε το fasebook εγινε και αξιοπιστη σελιδα? προσωπικα το εχω ιδιο με το zoo.gr
ας γινω και κακως τωρα... καλα βρε υπηρχε περιπτωση να σου ζηταν το κινητο να για κερδισεις κατι? η για να σου απαντησουν πως τα πηγες σε ενα κουιζ που εκανες στον υπολογιστοι? αυτοι χαζοι δεν ειναι και 1000% σου γραφουν και το ποσο χρεωνεσε και πως κανεις την διαγραφη για να ειναι νομικα καλυμενοι (ασχετο αν τα γραμματα ειναι μικρα ) οποτε ουτε απατεωνες ειναι ουτε κλεφτες.. ριχνουν αδια και πιανουν γεματα

----------


## jeik

> Καλησπερα παιδια εδω και καιρο εχω προβλημα ......................
> 
> υγ:το site οπου ειχε αυτα τα κουιζ δεν ειναι κανα τυχαιο ειναι το f a s e b o o k που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι απο τα αξιοπιστα πα***ρια μεντολες!



Τι  ειναι  οι  ''μεντολες'' ?   :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: .

----------


## HFProject

H σωστή έκφραση είναι :
"π@..... μάντολες"

Μάντολες = Γλυκό Κεφαλλονιάς.

Μέντολες. Μήπως κάποια σχέση με μέντος;

----------


## sigmacom

Υπόψιν ότι αυτά είναι διαφημίσεις τρίτων (αετονύχηδων) που εμφανίζονται σε διάφορα sites. Δεν ευθύνεται το fa*c*ebook ή όποιο άλλο site τις παίζει.

----------


## johny16

Να ρωτησω το μνμ ακυρωσης πως το στελνω  μου βγαζει εναν αριθμο που μου στελνει το πρωτο μνμ και ειναι 54466 σ αυτο να στειλω?

----------


## 167vasgio

Μάλλον όχι,η καλύτερη λύση είναι να καλέσεις στον πάροχό σου,έκει θα σου ζητήσουν να τους δώσεις τον αριθμό που φαίνεται σαν αποστολέας των μηνυμάτων(...μετα αναμονη  :Tongue2: ) τσπ θα δούν σε ποιά εταίρια ανοίκει αυτός ο αριθμός και θα σου δώσουν ένα νούμερο για να καλέσεις και να ζητήσεις να αφαιρεθείς απο τις υπήρεσιες της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας.,.και πως αν το κάνεις και συνεχίσεις να λαμβάνεις μηνύματα θα πρέπει να ξανα καλέσεις ώστε να το κλείσουν εκείνοι σαν πάροχοι.,(πρέπει όμως πρώτα να το έχεις ζητήσει εσύ απο αυτούς που σε χρεώνουν ( :Blink: παράλογο!!!!)).,.
.,.πρόσεξε να γράψεις το όνομα της εταιρίας και ότι τηλ σου δώσουν!!!

----------


## dbsjro

> Να ρωτησω το μνμ ακυρωσης πως το στελνω  μου βγαζει εναν αριθμο που μου στελνει το πρωτο μνμ και ειναι 54466 σ αυτο να στειλω?



Στην περιπτωση που ανεφερα εγω κατω απο εκει που ειδες πρωτη φορα την διαφημιση με μικρα γραμματακια αναφερει σχετικες πληροφοριες για ακυρωση
Ηταν κατι σε τετραψηφιο η πενταψηφιο, κατι τετοιο..

----------

